# erreur 1407



## Tongas (16 Février 2008)

switcher de dernière heure, j' ai un problème avec mon disque dur externe, USB formaté en FAT32, avec trop de Go pour en faire un transfert avant reformatage...  
il m'est impossible de supprimer les dossiers, erreur 1407 du Macbook/Léopard. Pas de problème pour effacer les fichiers contenus, mais pas les dossiers !  
j'y parviens sans pb si je le fais avec mon pc 
j'ai créé un dossier sur le DD avec le Mac, c'est pareil, je ne peux plus l'effacer 
bien sur j'ai vérifié les infos des dossiers, il ne sont pas verrouillés ; je l'ai aussi fait par le pc 

qq'un saurait m'aider, tout au moins me conseiller ?


----------



## Tongas (16 Février 2008)

j'y suis arrivé, en utilisant "l'utilitaire de disque" de Léopard tout simplement ! 
>applications >utilitaires >utilitaire de disque, option réparer
visiblement c'est le zero du .trash qui merdait... pas tout compris, mais ça marche


----------



## zenmoi (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

apparemment le problème est résolu, si ce n'est que ça ne marche pas pour moi.
Réparer le disque est la première chose que j'ai faite, mais rien à faire. Le reformater parait également impossible tant que je n'ai pas un autre espace de 427 GO sous la main.

Mais en attendant de trouver la solution idéale, il y a une solution tellement bête que j'ai un peu honte de ne pas avoir essayé avant même de tenter de réparer le disque : déplacer les dossiers sur le bureau. Ça marche, et après vous pouvez les jeter à la poubelle ou les transformer en rose des sables si vous savez faire (pas moi en tout cas), par contre ça ne résout pas le problème que le disque semble avoir avec la poubelle, puisque trois ravissants dossiers aux noms grotesques (genre : =:+%`¨,,,;¨$$) apparaissent dans la poubelle dès qu'on branche le disque, et disparaissent quand on l'éjecte.

Et au cas où : pour déplacer un truc, vous faites soit click droit > déplacer, soit vous le déplacer manuellement en cliquant dessus et en le déplaçant vers l'endroit qui vous intéresse. Sauf que cette façon de faire permet également de copier (et quelques autres choses dans des cas bien précis dont je ne me souviens absolument plus). Or, à moins que vous ayez changé l'action par défaut du déplacement des fichiers et dossiers, le faire simplement glisser le copiera. Dans notre cas on ne veux surtout pas copier, mais déplacer, donc il faut que vous appuyez en même temps sur la touche cmd ou Pomme (c'est la même) située de part et d'autre de la barre d'espace.


----------

